# E36 M50 325i: valve cover gasket, AT fluid change



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm replacing the valve cover gasket on a friend's 92 325i tomorrow. And replacing the automatic transmission fluid & filter. Both jobs *appear* to be straightforward but time consuming.

Has anyone done these repairs before? Any insights?

TIS wants 4 locations about 1/2" long on the valve cover gasket to be sealed with gasket sealant. I assume Blue Permatex is okay for this.

I will post pics and some sort of how-to if anyone is interested.


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

JonM said:


> I'm replacing the valve cover gasket on a friend's 92 325i tomorrow. And replacing the automatic transmission fluid & filter. Both jobs *appear* to be straightforward but time consuming.
> 
> Has anyone done these repairs before? Any insights?
> 
> ...


Definitly show us the pics, especially of the valve train. :thumbup:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

*Here is where I am at the moment.*

1992 325i. 13X,XXX miles. Very little maintennance over its life. Oil has been god knows what about once per year regardless of mileage. Valve cover gasket perimeter was okay, but inner gaskets at spark plugs were leaking. I'll post more when I get her buttoned back up. For those into trivia, this is an M50 non-vanos engine. The first E36s came that way in the days before VANOS.




























Shock mounts ain't supposed to look like this:



















These were originals. I also did AT fluid and filter change, brake fluid change, coolant change, diff oil change, and a few other small jobs. I think the guibo is shot and also possibly CV boots and diff output seals


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

JonM said:


> 1992 325i. 13X,XXX miles. Very little maintennance over its life. Oil has been god knows what about once per year regardless of mileage. Valve cover gasket perimeter was okay, but inner gaskets at spark plugs were leaking. I'll post more when I get her buttoned back up. For those into trivia, this is an M50 non-vanos engine. The first E36s came that way in the days before VANOS.
> 
> These were originals. I also did AT fluid and filter change, brake fluid change, coolant change, diff oil change, and a few other small jobs. I think the guibo is shot and also possibly CV boots and diff output seals


Nice Pics. Doesn't look too bad considering the lack of regular maintenance, at least there's not a lot of sludge in there. Any idea why there's a cover over the intake cam?


----------

